# Hunting From Pickup



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

I know hunting from a vehicle or even using one as a rest is not permitted (unless you have a valid permit due to a handicap) but what about using one of those hydraulic lift blinds that protudes out of the bed of a pickup?

Second part question:
What about hunting out of a pull behind trailer (or blind on a trailer) that is still connected to the truck?

Thanks for any insight
CB


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

codybear said:


> I know hunting from a vehicle or even using one as a rest is not permitted (unless you have a valid permit due to a handicap) but what about using one of those hydraulic lift blinds that protudes out of the bed of a pickup?
> 
> Second part question:
> What about hunting out of a pull behind trailer (or blind on a trailer) that is still connected to the truck?
> ...


For the first one you're thinking of something like this?








No, because it is still motorized. And to your second question no again, because it's still attached to a motorized vehicle.

I'm guessing that if you knew it was illegal to use a vehicle as a rest to shoot from you knew what the answers would be and just wanted confrirmation that you were right. Am I right?


But one these would be cool.


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

I had a feeling but wasnt for sure. There are companies out there that build blinds that are on hydraulics (similar to your picture) that you put in the bed of your pick-up so I thought if that wasnt leagal in our state, maybe putting it on a trailer would be. My concern is leaving a permanant blind where we hunt in fear of someone stealing or trashing it so hauling it back to camp daily would be ideal.

What if we put in on a trailer, un-hooked it and pulled the truck away by a few feet? Actually this is for my elderly father-in-law who doesnt like to venture far from the truck, yet never see's anything due to this.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

codybear said:


> What if we put in on a trailer, un-hooked it and pulled the truck away by a few feet? Actually this is for my elderly father-in-law who doesnt like to venture far from the truck, yet never see's anything due to this.


I would _assume_ that unhitched from the truck it would be legal. But wait for a more informed opinion before you spend your money.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Unhitched, legal.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

boehr said:


> Unhitched, legal.


Now I have a hypothetical question for you, Boehr. 

Back when it was illegal to hunt from a raised blind with a rifle what would your opinion have been if you came across a private property owner who dumped a load of dirt on their property and hunted from on top of it.
No, I never did that, just a curiousity question.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I had came across that many times and it depended on how high they where. Most dirt pile or rock piles were seldom higher than 5 or 6 feet and I ignored them. Now, when I have caught guys sitting up on a stack of wood, around 10 feet or so, they received a ticket.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

boehr said:


> Now, when I have caught guys sitting up on a stack of wood, around 10 feet or so, they received a ticket.


Your thoughts must have been "Who do you think you're fooling?" as you saw them sitting there. Did they act all innocent or did they realize that they were busted?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Both ways


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

thats one thing we can do ,and that is shoot from a moving truck we go in the fields at night drive round and shoot rabbits.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Some things in England are just different.


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

Thanks Boehr,
This will be a good summer time project in preperation for next season. 

Thanks again
CB


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

not everything these companies make appply to every state. i think the ones your talking about are used in texas, and maybe some other places... not here.


codybear said:


> I had a feeling but wasnt for sure. There are companies out there that build blinds that are on hydraulics (similar to your picture) that you put in the bed of your pick-up so I thought if that wasnt leagal in our state, maybe putting it on a trailer would be. My concern is leaving a permanant blind where we hunt in fear of someone stealing or trashing it so hauling it back to camp daily would be ideal.
> 
> What if we put in on a trailer, un-hooked it and pulled the truck away by a few feet? Actually this is for my elderly father-in-law who doesnt like to venture far from the truck, yet never see's anything due to this.


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

from a truck at night.no wonder they took your handguns away.


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

bigsablemike said:



> from a truck at night.no wonder they took your handguns away.


nothing wrong in that just do it safe,theres not been anyone hurt here doing that.they took our handguns away because some nut went into a school and shot kids, it happens a lot over there,maybe they should take your hand guns away.


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

shotgun12 said:


> nothing wrong in that just do it safe,theres not been anyone hurt here doing that.they took our handguns away because some nut went into a school and shot kids, it happens a lot over there,maybe they should take your hand guns away.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

You thought the last 'revolution' was bad - try that - 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## notmuchtime (Aug 6, 2002)

Ferg said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> You thought the last 'revolution' was bad - try that -
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


 X 300,000,000


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

shotgun12 said:


> nothing wrong in that just do it safe,theres not been anyone hurt here doing that.they took our handguns away because some nut went into a school and shot kids, it happens a lot over there,maybe they should take your hand guns away.


It makes perfect sense to take the guns away from people
that had absolutely nothing to do with a crime that was committed.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

This is now way off topic.


----------

